# Hey Jobber604, I know its a little late, but.....



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Be-lated Birthday buddy !! I don't know how I forgot, as I noticed your birthday was on the 7th, the same week as Claudias and I had every intention to post a thread for ya buddy & totally forgot. Sorry about that. Hope it was a great one and you got some fish goodies, my friend! Cheers!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

happy birthdayyyY!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday, fellow Aquarian!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Sorry I missed it Ming. I owe you lunch, buddy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice. Sorry I missed it Ming. I owe you lunch, buddy.


Hey Ming, if Gary is buying lunch, I will join you for the party  JK

Happy B'day. Like to meet you again any time for lunch, I can buy too


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sup Mingson, happy belated b-day dude!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthdaaaayyyy!!!!!! :d


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday, Ming. Again.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ming! 

My plants all exploded (in a very good way). 

Thanks again!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Appreciate the well wishes belated and all from the BCA community. Very grateful for the people I've met on this forum. Has helped me out through fish tank and all.



Diztrbd1 said:


> Happy Be-lated Birthday buddy !! I don't know how I forgot, as I noticed your birthday was on the 7th, the same week as Claudias and I had every intention to post a thread for ya buddy & totally forgot. Sorry about that. Hope it was a great one and you got some fish goodies, my friend! Cheers!


Thanks John for trolling the mining this info out ;P. I tried to keep it low-key. No apologies, any good well wishes are readily accepted. Had a settle lunch and dinner with friends and family. Visited a LFS but didn't find anything that I should be putting into my tank though.



AWW said:


> happy birthdayyyY!





arash53 said:


> Happy Birthday


Thanks.



Jasonator said:


> Happy Birthday, fellow Aquarian!


Thanks Jason. That means either happy be-lated or soon-to-be birthday.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice. Sorry I missed it Ming. I owe you lunch, buddy.


Thanks G. How can I pass up free food (except bbq duck). All in due time.



gklaw said:


> Hey Ming, if Gary is buying lunch, I will join you for the party  JK
> 
> Happy B'day. Like to meet you again any time for lunch, I can buy too


Thanks G.Law. Hope you can make it out in future discus get togethers.



effox said:


> Sup Mingson, happy belated b-day dude!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Thanks Marimo Chris!



Claudia said:


> Happy birthdaaaayyyy!!!!!! :d


Thanks Claudia. I heard it was your 20th birthday not long ago  Happy Belated Bday.



crazy72 said:


> Happy birthday, Ming. Again.


Thanks again for the well wishes Franck.



Matt & Larissa said:


> Happy Birthday Ming!
> My plants all exploded (in a very good way).
> Thanks again!


Thanks Matt. That's what I like to hear about planted tanks. an explosion of growth . Soon you'll be a planted tank guru.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

happy birthday ming!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, Ming ! 

Let me know if you come across any "plants" you want me to "take care of".

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Thanks John for trolling the mining this info out ;P. I tried to keep it low-key. No apologies, any good well wishes are readily accepted. Had a settle lunch and dinner with friends and family. Visited a LFS but didn't find anything that I should be putting into my tank though.


lol Ming, my pleasure buddy  I wonder how many members visit a LFS on thier birthday. maybe need a poll lol too bad they're not like Denny's and give out something free on your b-day lol


----------

